# Okay, so I need an Oberon- but WHICH ONE??? Velcro or corners???



## bernilynn (Nov 22, 2008)

It's gotten so bad that the drool is messing up my keyboard, and I need to make this order before my Mac goes haywire.  I've decided on the Tree of Life (I salivate for saddle) but I can't decide whether to get Velcro or corners.  Has anyone compared them?  Has anyone actually seen both?  Do I really need to wait until someone gets one with corners?  Arghhhhhhhhh........


----------



## Shizu (Oct 27, 2008)

I have the Tree of Life with the velcro and I love it. I love to see my kindle with nothing covering the corner. If I'm going to buy another cover from the Oberon, I would choose the velcro again.

Shizu


----------



## Gail (Dec 1, 2008)

OMG - another decision to make!  Can you post a photo of the backside where the velcro is?  Is this too much to ask?  I should get a life!


----------



## Kirstin (Oct 29, 2008)

Gail said:


> OMG - another decision to make! Can you post a photo of the backside where the velcro is? Is this too much to ask? I should get a life!


Here is mine - Tree of Life in Sadle - this was a beta test version. The ones they sell have a 3rd piece of velcro. I love it. It "floats" with nothing covering the Kindle. Very secure.


----------



## Gail (Dec 1, 2008)

Thanks so much...it does look secure.  I had some doubts because I tried to use velcro on the original Kindle cover and, while it adhered to the back of the kindle, it wouldn't stick to the suede lining of the cover.  Is it easy to get to the switches on back without pulling the entire thing out?


----------



## Kirstin (Oct 29, 2008)

Gail said:


> Thanks so much...it does look secure. I had some doubts because I tried to use velcro on the original Kindle cover and, while it adhered to the back of the kindle, it wouldn't stick to the suede lining of the cover. Is it easy to get to the switches on back without pulling the entire thing out?


Yep! Very easy - just reach a finger in and flick it on or off. and the velcro is sewn into the cover so no worries about not sticking to the cover here!


----------



## Gail (Dec 1, 2008)

Excellent, excellent!  I'm already falling in love....now comes the hard part - which one?  which color?  woe is me!


----------



## Kirstin (Oct 29, 2008)

Gail said:


> Excellent, excellent! I'm already falling in love....now comes the hard part - which one? which color? woe is me!


yea - that's a toughie! The upshot is you can't lose no matter what you pick. All their stuff is beautiful.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

I am waiting for my Avenue of Trees cover with velcro.  Should get here sometime this week.  Waiting.  Waiting.  Waiting.


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2008)

No one outside of Oberon has seen the corners in person. They only started sending them out this week (hopefully). I opted for ground delivery so it may be awhile before I get mine. Sent my beta back for a different design. I sure miss the smell and feel of the leather. Great thing is which ever way you decide it will have those.


----------



## tessa (Nov 1, 2008)

Did anyone get their cover  yet?


----------



## Eilene (Oct 29, 2008)

I got mine today & I am in love!!! They are absolutely beautiful! I'll post photos tomorrow.


----------



## Gail (Dec 1, 2008)

Can hardly wait to see what you got!  Which one?  I haven't ordered yet, still vacillating between colors and corners!


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

Okay, I've never used velcro on my Kindle. If I were to order the velcro with the cover & then got another cover with corners, would I have trouble fitting the Kindle in the corners with the velcro still attached on the back


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2008)

I don't think so, Toby. The velcro is quite thin.


----------



## katiekat1066 (Nov 19, 2008)

I finally decided on the Bold Celtic Knot - basic black is so flexible!  This way I can change skins (Aloha Red right now) and it will still match.  All I have to do is get the SO to order it!  He wanted me to tell him what I wanted for Xmas, but he hasn't ordered yet, aggravating man.  I'm turning into such a grabby person for my Kindle, I want everything right now.  

Katiekat


----------



## Shizu (Oct 27, 2008)

Toby said:


> Okay, I've never used velcro on my Kindle. If I were to order the velcro with the cover & then got another cover with corners, would I have trouble fitting the Kindle in the corners with the velcro still attached on the back


I have the velcro on back of my kindle but I used to place my kindle in the M-Edge cover. Like you, I was worry that with the velcro on it might fit into the M-Edge cover but there was no problem at all. I didn't notice any diffrent before I had the velcro and after.

Shizu


----------



## bernilynn (Nov 22, 2008)

Thanks to all- I think I'll wait until someone gets one with corners.  I use the alternate button all the time, for bookmarks and to put my Kindle to sleep, so I need to know if it's difficult to press the buttons under the corners.  Also, the idea of the "floating" Kindle is cool.

Decisions, decisions.......


----------



## TM (Nov 25, 2008)

The design I want is not available in the Kindle covers yet... so I m waiting until it is.


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

Here's a thought ... order with corners and if you don't like it, snip, snip and add velcro. Just a thought.


----------



## colleen (Oct 29, 2008)

FearNot said:


> Here's a thought ... order with corners and if you don't like it, snip, snip and add velcro. Just a thought.


No, I don't think you'd want to do that. For a couple reasons actually. First, a couple of the corners are riveted in (VERY flat rivets that only come in contact with the rubberized back of Kindle). Second, the Velcro side with the "teeth" is actually sewn into the inside of the Kindle. If you just stuck the Velcro on instead, I don't think it would be nearly as secure. Just my opinion though.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

colleen said:


> No, I don't think you'd want to do that. For a couple reasons actually. First, a couple of the corners are riveted in (VERY flat rivets that only come in contact with the rubberized back of Kindle). Second, the Velcro side with the "teeth" is actually sewn into the inside of the Kindle. If you just stuck the Velcro on instead, I don't think it would be nearly as secure. Just my opinion though.


I'd agree with that Colleen. In some other thread someone said they put their Kindle in a cover with velcro. They placed both sides of velcro (one on K, one on cover) themselves. Velcro on cover didn't stick, so Kindle was not at all secure.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

LuckyRainbow said:


> I don't think so, Toby. The velcro is quite thin.


IIRC, in the Oberon instructions / video they say they use industrial velco. There probably are different strengths / thicknesses of it. I still think soft half of velcro on Kindle would be soft enough (squishable enough) to work with corners also. I am expecting (feel quite certain) that Kindle with soft half of velcro on it will still fit into my WaterField slip case. It's a snuggish fit, but I think there is room for a lilttle velcro in there too.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

colleen said:


> No, I don't think you'd want to do that. For a couple reasons actually. First, a couple of the corners are riveted in (VERY flat rivets that only come in contact with the rubberized back of Kindle). Second, the Velcro side with the "teeth" is actually sewn into the inside of the Kindle. If you just stuck the Velcro on instead, I don't think it would be nearly as secure. Just my opinion though.


I think you mean "sewn into the inside of the Kindle cover?

Betsy


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

Thanks LucyRainbow & anyone else that responds. That's great news. It's funny. I wanted the corners, because I was afraid of the velcro, but after listening to everyone who said that they still wanted the velcro over the corners, I started thinking last night that maybe I should try the velcro as well.


----------



## khttk98 (Nov 18, 2008)

Ok so I had the same decision problem and decided on the velcro because I didn't want to wait!  It arrived yesterday and I love it!  The velcro is not a problem at all and seems very secure.  I just liked the idea of the floating Kindle and am very glad I went with it!

Holly


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

khttk98 said:


> Ok so I had the same decision problem and decided on the velcro because I didn't want to wait! It arrived yesterday and I love it! The velcro is not a problem at all and seems very secure. I just liked the idea of the floating Kindle and am very glad I went with it!
> 
> Holly


*Wow, that was fast and I'm glad you're happy with your decision )) Now I'm wondering what the status is of the journal I ordered last week *


----------



## Snapcat (Nov 3, 2008)

Received my kindle cover with corners today (as you can see in another thread). Just wanted to say I absolutely love the corners, since everyone in this thread seems to be going for the velcro I thought I'd mention how much I like the way the corners turned out.


----------



## bernilynn (Nov 22, 2008)

Thanks, everyone- you guys gave me exactly the information I needed, so I took the plunge.  I ordered a Tree of Life with velcro.  Can't wait!
Berni


----------



## iamc (Dec 4, 2008)

My first thought was "no way will I put velcro on my kindle", but after these comments and pics, I think I would go that route.

I've looked at m-edge, but I do not like the idea of color rubbing off on the unit, as some have said.

Has anyone had color rub issues with the Oberon?
I'm loving the Avenue of Trees.... ready to take the leap!


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

iamc said:



> My first thought was "no way will I put velcro on my kindle", but after these comments and pics, I think I would go that route.
> 
> I've looked at m-edge, but I do not like the idea of color rubbing off on the unit, as some have said.
> 
> ...


*No, it's a smooth black leather on the interior and the spine of the cover leather doesn't touch the Kindle.*


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2008)

Oberon with corners is so new, there is only one report from someone who has one. No color issues though, so far at least.


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2008)

Hey guys, just an update on my Oberon with corners. I have had it for almost a week now. No color rubbing off problems at all. Mine was a little stiff at first but it has loosened up nicely. 

One problem to report though. To help loosen up the leather I removed my plastic inserts. The problem came when I slid them back in. Apparently, I was not as careful as I should have been and I sheared off the end of my corner holding bungee. Although, Oberon sent me a bungee replacement with the cover, it is not the same gauge or length as the one I damaged. 

I guess I will have to contact them for a replacement. I will probably wait until after the holiday though. My punishment for being so careless. 

Good news though, my Kindle is still mostly secure in the cover without the cord. And did I mention the wonderful smell.......mmm.


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

Oh no! I'm so sorry about your new cover issue with the bungee cord. I'm so happy that while you wait, that at least your Kindle is still secure. So far I have heard that that piece is a little too short or tight on the Kindle. Now, the replacement. I hope people keep reporting these problems to Oberon, so that they keep improving their covers. I do wonder if any of the Oberon Design owners has a Kindle or is planning to get 1.


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2008)

If you watch the video on their website, you will see that someone within the company owns a kindle. It is used in the demo. You can see it here: http://oberondesign.com/store/kindleVID.php


----------

